# It's time to stock up on Lake Country Buffing Pads



## detailersdomain

Here is the deal, buy one get one free on all Lake Country Pads.

All you will have to do is order 1 to get 1.
*
IMPORTANT: make sure you put the comment buy one get one free in the feedback/comment section at checkout.*

So if you order 10 you will get a total of 20 pads.


Click here to order your pads

Start date: 12/29/08
End date: 1/2/09

NOTE: when the stock is all gone we will take them off the site. so if the white pads are no longer up there we no longer have the stock.

Add this to any other offer to make the best of it :woohoo:

note: we have an international shipping option of USPS at checkout.


----------



## BigDoc

Order placed, Cheers :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

got the order thanks we should be able to ship it out tomorrow.


----------



## Hair Bear

Is that closing date 1st Feb 09 or 2nd Jan 09????


----------



## BigDoc

> Start date: 12/29/08
> End date: 1/2/09


I would assume it's in the format Month/Day/Year as we dont have a 29th month so 2nd Jan 09 Hair Bear.
Thats why I got in early.


----------



## joe_0_1

Why can't the Pound be decent!!! 

Great offer.


----------



## BigDoc

I only got 6 + 6 free and even with the postage it works out around €5 each so I'm quite happy.
Euro is quite strong at the mo though.


----------



## jeroens

Order placed, Thanks!

Shipping is steep, but with euro strength still a great deal :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

yes the deal ends on Jan 2, 2009.


----------



## buck-egit

BigDoc said:


> Order placed, Cheers :thumb:


I live in Northern Ireland which technically is UK and the postage is $84 for the 3 pads I am after DAMN:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doubleshoYhat is realy realy expensive even with the 2 for 1 that is still to expensive I am only ordering 3 pads at a cost of $113 with the pound V doller they will be way to expensive Doc with you being just down the road from me i dont know how its working out cheap for you when you can order just across the pond cheaper


----------



## BigDoc

select the USPS postage dude, fedex is way too much. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

buck-egit said:


> I live in Northern Ireland which technically is UK and the postage is $84 for the 3 pads I am after DAMN:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doubleshoYhat is realy realy expensive even with the 2 for 1 that is still to expensive I am only ordering 3 pads at a cost of $113 with the pound V doller they will be way to expensive Doc with you being just down the road from me i dont know how its working out cheap for you when you can order just across the pond cheaper


r u sure that is what it came out to?

I believed to NL the customer paid $43 USD for 16 pads.


----------



## buck-egit

detailersdomain said:


> r u sure that is what it came out to?
> 
> I believed to NL the customer paid $43 USD for 16 pads.


yeah when I got to the checkout it said $113

went back and rechecked it and it is $83.25 for the postage

It also doesnt give me the option to pick UPS just get the standard

cheers guys but i can source them a lot chaeper this side of the pond


----------



## BigDoc

Ah, there is something wrong there, 
I only paid $40 postage for mine but I had to hit the USPS button on the final screen otherwise it was $114 via FEDEX. 
Cant be twice the price for half the number of pads.
The lest ones I got were £8.95 plus postage from UK so these are well under half the price for me anyway.


----------



## detailersdomain

There should be an option for USPS not UPS.....

If you do want the pads you can email me and I can provide you a shipping quote.

LMK.


----------

